

Ask HN: Any useful resource for learning Amazon Machine Learning? - anacleto

Amazon recently released Amazon ML. This new AWS service claims to help devs to use all of that data you’ve been collecting to improve the quality of your decisions. Any useful resources for learning Amazon Machine Learning? Has anyone tried Amazon Machine Learning?
======
cloudrank
Here's a great course: [https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-
services/courses/amazon-...](https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-
services/courses/amazon-machine-learning/)

